# Basics of keeping shrimp: My experiences



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

*Basics of keeping shrimp: Your experiences*

We have heard a lot of advice and read some article(many of them opinions) on how to successfully start a tank for shrimp and keep them. I want to read your experiences starting your first shrimp tank:

1. what things you try out and worked and which did not?
2. what was your first shrimp? Why did you choose that one?
3. what advice would you give new comers to the shrimp keeping hobby?

Lets discuss these things and other related to basic shrimp keeping.
Hope to see lots of participation.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

1. Moss wall - my shrimps like it a lot. 
2. Grade A CRS. I chose them because they look nice. I know most people start with cherry first because they are easier to take care of, but I don't want to go through the trouble of removing them later.
3. Be patient! Read everything that you can find. Wait for your tank to be completely cycled before adding shrimps. Also pay attention to your water parameters. Unlike fish, shrimps are quite picky when it comes to water condition.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

a.) I've always tried to keep a lot plants and moss's to keep my shrimp happy, which seems work out in many ways. They're happier with the security of the plants and abundance of food that plants supply. Also I try to keep a lot of floaters which really work to reduce any nitrates.

Some foods that I've tried; like some algae wafers shrimp seem not to like or touch, but I think that ranges from shrimp to shrimp. My CRS and RCS really love alternating foods of Shirakura and High quality flakes in moderation.

b.) I started with Ghost shrimp just because of the price and hardiness. They did quite well for a while breeding and multiplying. I then moved onto rainbow shrimp and red cherries. Which breed quite readily and look great. I've always had amano shrimp but haven't tried breeding any of them due to the required salinities. I now have B grade crystal shrimp in a tank of their own. They are very happy and just found my first babies today :heh:. I made sure of keeping zero levels across the board, with lots of plants and great food.

c.) Be patient; like modster said. Read, read and read some more. They're a load of resources out there. Watch your water parameters like hawk. Feed sparingly. Floaters are great nitrate sponges. Make sure your tank has fully cycled before adding any shrimps. Watch them everyday. Try to have a shrimp only tank. Try to keep temperature and parameters consistent, watch your fertilizers and excel.
Don't start with the most expensive, really sensitive, highest grade shrimps work your way up.
And enjoy! hope this helps

Some links to check out!
http://www.fishpondinfo.com/shrimp2.htm
http://www.petshrimp.com/
http://www.planetinverts.com
http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Shrimp/


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am sure there is a lot more people around that keeps shrimp. Lets share your experiences, so the newbie can learn.


----------



## Brushy6 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm still a newbie so feel awkward adding this but here goes: I grow algae rocks for my shrimps. Started doing it because I'd read the baby shrimps need lots of micro-organisms, then noticed the adults love it too. I liked this because when I was starting out, I was scared of over-feeding with commercial food. Now the shrimps like the algae rocks so much I can't grow it fast enough for them (have a dedicated tank that gets afternoon sun).


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

Brushy6 said:


> I'm still a newbie so feel awkward adding this but here goes: I grow algae rocks for my shrimps. Started doing it because I'd read the baby shrimps need lots of micro-organisms, then noticed the adults love it too. I liked this because when I was starting out, I was scared of over-feeding with commercial food. Now the shrimps like the algae rocks so much I can't grow it fast enough for them (have a dedicated tank that gets afternoon sun).


that is a most interesting idea...


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm keeping cherry shrimp and I started with them because they are colorful and easy. I've had a healthy population for about a year now. 

I put them in a completely cycled, moderately planted 10 gallon NPT. The tank's original inhabitants were guppies that were moved to a different tank since they were rapidly overpopulating the 10. I do minimal maintenance; mostly just topping off the water, and a small water change every 2 months or so at which time I also clean the sponge filter. I have mostly slower growing plants and use hornwort to help keep the water quality good. The shrimp really like searching the hornwort for anything edible and I can also put their food pellets on it so they can easily reach the pellets but the resident snails can't.

About 3 months ago I added 6 threadfin rainbows and that has fortunately worked out well since the rainbows can't eat anything big. The fish were at first afraid of the full-grown shrimp, but now they all ignore each other. Since I added the fish I've started feeding fish food (big surprise, right?) and I've had to make certain that anything I put in is shrimp-safe. The shrimp seem to enjoy the variety of things I offer to the fish (freeze-dried and frozen daphnia, pulverized flakes, and frozen brine shrimp) in addition to their own pellets.

Mostly, I just try to keep the tank parameters stable and avoid meddling with something that's working.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

My first shrimp was the snowball shrimp. I read it carried a lot of eggs, so I thought it would do well. They have lots of eggs, which allows for at least a few to live to adulthood to continue on the colony. They are hardy and I like them a lot. The colony has started to get bigger now since they can hide easier.
If you want to get into shrimp keeping, read about the shrimp you want to keep. I read almost all the articles at planetinverts.com. Also, don't be afraid to get shrimp. They are easier to keep than they appear. Just make sure your tank is well cycled or well planted. Give them places to hide where fish can't go. My snowballs hide in my micro sword grass from the angels. Have confidence that you can keep shrimp, and everything should be ok. Also as cs gardener said, don't mess with things that are already working.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

I just tried shrimp for the first time and so far everything is great. I bought the last four shrimp in a tank labeled "algae eating shrimp $2.99" and "Flower shrimp $5.99". All four are the same, I paid twelve bucks, but I have no idea what they are. They can sense a piece of algae wafer hitting the water from two feet away. They molt about every five days. They are in with featherfin rainbows, honey gouramis, pygmy and dwarf cories (habaras & hastas... something like that.) The biggest one sometimes has little feeler-fights with the dominant male honey gourami, but no harm is done. They are the same size; the rest of the fish are much smaller than the shrimp, I think that is why it works. They are very entertaining!


----------



## adimeatatime (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Basics of keeping shrimp: Your experiences*



milalic said:


> 1. what things you try out and worked and which did not?
> 2. what was your first shrimp? Why did you choose that one?
> 3. what advice would you give new comers to the shrimp keeping hobby?


1. No matter what I tried to cover the filter intakes with, I had trouble ranging from them stopping up (sponge and pantyhose) too quickly to the shrimp being able get through any spaces I may have missed (various types of screen). Then I tried a filter media bag with a media that was big enough to not get sucked up through the holes in the intake that seems to be working well in one tank. I take the tubing loose and rinse the bag/media and slip it back on. Sponge filters work great as well and the shrimp love to pick at them.

Some of the shrimp I have do better in shrimp only tanks. The babies/larvae are easy targets for even the smallest/slowest (our Betta's love to hunt them in the plants) fish or when my twig catfish move around they hit the shrimp with their tails knocking them around and larger snails just run over them .

2. Tiger and amano. I was ordering some fish online and saw "algea eating" and "Zebra" shrimp on the list as well. I needed a few more dollars to be able to order so I added the shrimp to my order.  The "zebra's" started a hunt for information so I could figure out which tank they would do the best in.  They turned out to be Tiger shrimp and in the search for information on them I got hooked on the little guys. I am now trying to keep bumblebees, tigers, sri lanka, white banded, cherries and have a tank with odd shrimp that have come in with the orders. They are not available locally, so I have purchased most online.

3. Be patient and put the shrimp in a tank that they won't have to hide from the other inhabitants or be able to get into the filters. You will see them more often that way. Watch your water parameters and be very careful when cleaning. The babies are so tiny they are easy to miss seeing and will end up siphoned out.

Thanks for starting this thread milalic, it is a really great idea. Shrimp keeping is very rewarding but can be heartbreaking when you are losing shrimp and just can't figure out why. To see how others dealt with issues that come up is really helpful for me.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Basics of keeping shrimp: Your experiences*



milalic said:


> We have heard a lot of advice and read some article(many of them opinions) on how to successfully start a tank for shrimp and keep them. I want to read your experiences starting your first shrimp tank:
> 
> 1. what things you try out and worked and which did not?
> 2. what was your first shrimp? Why did you choose that one?
> ...


1) As previously mentioned, definitely use a sponge filter if you plant to breed them. If you don't want to breed them, any filter will do. Do not keep them with fish of any size if you want to breed them, the babies will get eaten sooner or later.

2) Cherries and Amanos were the first shrimp I kept because they were about all that was available 5 years ago 

3) Make sure you tank is cycled (or full of plants to deal with the waste produced) and read up on the shrimp you would like to keep before you purchase them. Don't mix Neocaridina species or Caridina species (except for Amanos) as they will probably cross breed.

If you can, get your shrimp from hobbyists (as well as your plants and fish) because they are generally healthier. Buy them small since they only live for about 3 years. Buying smaller shrimp will allow you to enjoy them longer.

Shrimp only tanks can have pests that are detrimental to your baby shrimp population. Hydra and Planaria are especially deadly to baby shrimp. Since ridding my tanks of these two pests I have had a much greater quantity of baby shrimp. If you need to eliminate either of these pests from your shrimp tanks, you can read up on how I used fenbendazole to get rid of these pests here.


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

Has anyone had success putting shrimp in a new tank? Just curious.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

I put mine into a tank that had only been set up for two weeks, and three weeks later they are doing fine. It is moderately planted, and it is the only new tank that I have ever had that never had the nitrites spike. I have no idea what kind of shrimp they are, but they seem pretty tough.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Brendan Redler said:


> Has anyone had success putting shrimp in a new tank? Just curious.


I have had success putting shrimp in a new tank. I set up every new tank just like this one

I do a water change on some other tanks (or clean out some filters) and siphon as much mulm as I can into a 5g bucket. For a sponge filter or any other sponge type media (prefilters, etc), squeeze the sponge(s) in the mulm water several times to get it loaded with mulm and bacteria. Put the sponge in the tank and fill with dechlorinated water.

If you are using a HOB filter, put any non sponge media in the bucket before you start siphoning the mulm into the bucket and let it collect some mulm. Then put it in your filter. When I used to use HOB filters on my shrimp tanks, I would add some of this mulm water to the new tank and let the filter media filter it out of the tank. It can be pretty cloudy depending on how much mulm you add but it should clear out overnight. In doing this, the filter media gets a nice coating of mulm and bacteria and gets off to a nice start. It's worked with every new tank, fish or shrimp, that I have set up.

If you can, try to keep extra sponges or media ready for new tank set ups. It helps if you use the same type of filters/media on all of your tanks. This way, you always have a filter you can rob of some "cycled" media. Oh yeah, plants are a big help in keeping ammonia levels low, but of course since you are here, you probably already knew that


----------



## Turtl3boy21 (Apr 9, 2008)

This has been very helpful to me! Thanks all.

I am planning on starting a 10 gallon tank with yellow shrimp.

Is there a fish i can put in the tank that will eat the hydra? Do otos eat them?


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Basics of keeping shrimp: Your experiences*



MatPat said:


> 1)
> Shrimp only tanks can have pests that are detrimental to your baby shrimp population. Hydra and Planaria are especially deadly to baby shrimp. Since ridding my tanks of these two pests I have had a much greater quantity of baby shrimp. If you need to eliminate either of these pests from your shrimp tanks, you can read up on how I used fenbendazole to get rid of these pests here.


Oh no! I have planaria and was hoping they were harmless since I have so many shrimp spawning in my tank. I will just suck them out with my turkey baster as I find them. I can't suck the gravel during water changes b/c I have Schultz Aqua soil and it's so light it would get sucked out.

EEK!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Basics of keeping shrimp: Your experiences*



yum said:


> Oh no! I have planaria and was hoping they were harmless since I have so many shrimp spawning in my tank. I will just suck them out with my turkey baster as I find them. I can't suck the gravel during water changes b/c I have Schultz Aqua soil and it's so light it would get sucked out.
> 
> EEK!


I tried the manual removal technique with airline tubing for several months without success. I even went to so far as to do complete gravel vacs of each tank in the hopes of ridding my tanks of this pest. Finally, I came across this article and decided to medicate my tanks with flubendazole after reading the next to last paragraph. Unfortunately, flubendazole is very difficult to find and the search led me to fenbendazole. That article seemed to sum up, at least for me, why I was having plenty of berried females and very low amounts of baby shrimp.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

does anyone have clear pictures of Hydra and Planaria? I don't think i have ever had them before. I just want to make sure i can identify them when they come .


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is planaria. Ewww!... uke: I do have this thing in my shrimp tank, I think.






OK, I need to find flubendazole now. 
What is full scientific name of Hydra? (I still need flubendazole any way)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Shurik,

The flubendazole is about impossible to find now. Try looking for fenbendazole instead. That is what I used and it works very well. It is commonly sold as "Dog Dewormer" and should be available at any store that sells dog products. The smallest package I could find was a 4 gram package with four 1gm packets in it. A dosage of 0.1gm per 10 gallons is sufficient to kill both Hydra and Planaria and didn't harm any shrimp (babies or adults) in my tanks


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

MatPat said:


> Shurik,
> 
> The flubendazole is about impossible to find now. Try looking for fenbendazole instead. That is what I used and it works very well. It is commonly sold as "Dog Dewormer" and should be available at any store that sells dog products. The smallest package I could find was a 4 gram package with four 1gm packets in it. A dosage of 0.1gm per 10 gallons is sufficient to kill both Hydra and Planaria and didn't harm any shrimp (babies or adults) in my tanks


How often do you dose? I have been reading bunch of articles about planaria and hydra. Those articles make it sounds like every planted tank has those pests. I guess what i really want know is how to prevent the problem.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

modster said:


> How often do you dose?


A single dose is all it takes.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Very helpful information! Thank you, MatPat! 

I guess this is the dewormer we can use and that should do:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13555

I only wonder how to approximately measure 0.1gm. There is that RedSea Ammonia test with a tiny little plastic spoon for sodium nitroprusside reagent, does anybody knows what that spoon size is? :lol:

I had a goldfish in my shrimp tank before and they provided all the factors contributing to planaria population bloom:

Fish's been overfed, 
I had Fluval internal filter, 
I had ammonia spikes

and to my understanding this is what should be avoided to prevent such a situation. I am at this point when I should just nuke them all. [smilie=u: It is too late for prophylactic method for me.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Shurik said:


> Very helpful information! Thank you, MatPat!


 You are very welcome. Pests can be hard to eradicate in shrimp tanks since most meds will also effect the shrimp.



Shurik said:


> I guess this is the dewormer we can use and that should do:
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13555


That is the one I used. I found it locally (the 4 gm package) for about $13 and saved on shipping  The one gram packet should be plenty for about 100 gallons of water. If you feel like experimenting, you can try splitting one of the 0.1gm doses in half and see how it works. I had success adding 0.2 grams to a 29g tank of Crystal Red Shrimp so a smaller dose may work.



Shurik said:


> I only wonder how to approximately measure 0.1gm. There is that RedSea Ammonia test with a tiny little plastic spoon for sodium nitroprusside reagent, does anybody knows what that spoon size is? :lol:


Fenbendazole is very insoluble in water. You should be able to divide a 1 gram dose into ten equal parts and dose one of those parts for each 10g of water in your tank. In the thread I linked to earlier in this post someone followed that same advice and had success. I'm not sure if you can overdose the fenbendazole given it's insolubility but I'm not up for taking a chance to see what the lethal dose is 



Shurik said:


> I had a goldfish in my shrimp tank before and they provided all the factors contributing to planaria population bloom:
> 
> Fish's been overfed,
> I had Fluval internal filter,
> ...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Shurik, 

Have you dosed the fenbendazole to your tank yet?


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Is there any difference between Panacur C and safe-guard? I couldn't find any planaria in my tank, but i saw a tiny critter that looks like a hydra. I am debating if i should give my tank a dose.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

modster said:


> Is there any difference between Panacur C and safe-guard? I couldn't find any planaria in my tank, but i saw a tiny critter that looks like a hydra. I am debating if i should give my tank a dose.


From what I can find by doing a quick Google search, Panacur C seems to be "granules" while Panacur seems to be sold in a variety of forms, paste, suspension, and powder. Both types of "Panacur" and "Safe Gard" all contain fenbendazole but I'm not sure of the concentration. Concentration of fenbendazole could be the difference between the names Panacur C and Panacur.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You may want to positively ID your pest before dosing with any medications. Shrimp are fairly sensitive to most medications but fenbendazole doesn't seem to be too bad for them at low doses.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very good comments...it is refreshing to see other people experiences and what worked for them.
I feel this thread will greatly help newbies and encourage others to keep shrimp tanks.

Keep those experiences coming


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

modster said:


> I have been reading bunch of articles about planaria and hydra. Those articles make it sounds like every planted tank has those pests. I guess what i really want know is how to prevent the problem.


I apologize for missing the second part of your question. I'm not really sure how to prevent planaria or hydra in a planted tank. Over feeding and a lack of natural predators is probably the cause.

I really don't think either planaria or hydra are a problem unless they are present in a breeding set up. It seems the fry (both fish and shrimp) are the most susceptible to these pests and they don't seem to bother adult fish or shrimp. I have heard of a few fish that will eat them but they were not suitable for shrimp breeding tanks so I did not commit them to memory.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I had hydra in my tank when I first started it. They appeared around the end of the month cycle. As soon as I got my tank all setup and added fish and shrimp they mostly vanished. Now, several months later, they are all gone. I did not dose anything to get rid of them.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

dgphelps said:


> I had hydra in my tank when I first started it. They appeared around the end of the month cycle. As soon as I got my tank all setup and added fish and shrimp they mostly vanished. Now, several months later, they are all gone. I did not dose anything to get rid of them.


Fish will eat them. Many of us keep shrimp in their own tank without fish. So we see a lot of weird/ugly critters in our tanks that others do not see that often when they have fish.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

This has been a very good reading...hopefully more and more people will contribute to this thread.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

milalic said:


> Fish will eat them. Many of us keep shrimp in their own tank without fish. So we see a lot of weird/ugly critters in our tanks that others do not see that often when they have fish.


Unfortunately, the fish will also eat the shrimp and as a result, usually are not a good pest eliminator. I am still finding very small Endler fry in one of my shrimp tanks even thought the adults were removed months ago. Someone said Endlers/livebearers would eat the planaria. They might if you keep them hungry but the shrimp need to eat too.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

So what happened with those shrimp keepers out there? anyone else?


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm back in the hobby after a year of no planted tanks and shrimps. I got a few cherries today. 

1. what things you try out and worked and which did not?
HOB filter does not work too well with me. The shrimps LOVE sponge filter since it cleans the tank and contains food and stuff for the shrimps to snack on. Pellets didn't work out for me either but boiled spinach sure did the trick since my shrimps LOVES them.

2. what was your first shrimp? Why did you choose that one?
Cherry because a LFS sold them and they were known to be quite hardy. (I don't count ghost shrimp hahahaha)

3. what advice would you give new comers to the shrimp keeping hobby?
Moss. Get any moss you can, java or whatever. Shrimps love the moss and in no time you'll see baby shrimps. Start out small, 5-10 is fine. Use sponge filter, feed them boiled spinach, and add moss and you're ready to have a shrimp farm


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

> 1. what things you try out and worked and which did not?
> 2. what was your first shrimp? Why did you choose that one?
> 3. what advice would you give new comers to the shrimp keeping hobby?


#1 - Early on I tried keeping Shrimp in water parameters not ideal for breeding and their health...ie: CRS in PH 7.2 to 7.4

Result? Bad color, inactivity, slow breeding and low survival rate of young.

Shrimp can be forced to "survive" in less than ideal parameters, but you will also get less than ideal results. Study your selected species and set up the tank for that species paying attention to proper parameters!

#2 - First shrimp was Ghost Shrimp...found internet shrimp sites...RCS next. Now have 22 tanks, rack, and 14 species. Sure is fun and very interesting. Involved in experiments and breeding projects now.

#3 - Patience Patience Patience, don't get in a hurry and be sure to have a fully matured tank for your new shrimp not just a bio film barren 2 week old cycled tank! 1 to 3 months is best with lots of brown algae etc. growing on all surfaces.

Great thread...Bill


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Just wanted to update, I have been feeding my tank (fish and shrimp) a rotating cycle of Hikari micro pellets, Hikari Algae wafers, a live bearer flake food with freeze dried worms, and occasional bits of vegetable matter like boiled spinach, carrots, etc. The shrimp love it all.

Today I picked up some Hikari crab cuisine. I put a few pellets in and they went nuts. I had a horde of shrimp swarm the area the pellets sank to. Then my otos joined in the feast. It was quite fun to watch.

Both my RCS and CRS loved it.

I also tried a fruit tree leaf that had been soaking in old tank water for a few days. They pick at it, but don't swarm it. The snails seem to like it a lot though.

Hope that helps folks who are looking for different foods to alternate with.

Oh, I also add some cooked or boiled and crushed eggshells to my tank once or twice a month with a water change. Basically I either dry and crush hard boiled egg shells in a mortar, or if we make omelets I cook the shells on a cookie pan for a while and then crush them. I have a pretty stable GH of 6 and have never lost any shrimp during molting.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i had a couple rcs shrimp in my last set up, but they died when we had to set off a flea bomb in our house...

my new 20g setup contains 15 rcs and 3 amanos. the amanos are a lot more aggresive eaters and will swim up to the surface and grab fish flakes. the rcs just go around filtering through stuff but eat fish food that they find on the bottom. i had some java moss growing back from its roots on a peice of wood and they are on it a lot. they like moss.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Basics of keeping shrimp: Your experiences*



milalic said:


> We have heard a lot of advice and read some article(many of them opinions) on how to successfully start a tank for shrimp and keep them. I want to read your experiences starting your first shrimp tank:
> 
> 1. what things you try out and worked and which did not?
> 2. what was your first shrimp? Why did you choose that one?
> ...


Great.

1. Keeping shrimp in a small tank never worked out for me. It is hard to keep solid parameters with lower volume of water. Some shrimp are delicate and need rock solid parameter.
2. Cherry shrimp. They are cheap and cool.
3. Start out with a mature low tech tank. Keep up on maintenance. Do not keep fish in the tank no matter what the size if your looking to breed shrimp.


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

1. I keep shrimp in small tanks, started with a:

*6L*, RCS, no heater, no filtration, in the windowsill, no (well, almost none) direct sunlight, no cycle start, weekly water change of 1L-2L. much like some people keep their betta or goldfish. Javamoss, Anubias nana, Eleodensa sp. No major problems.

*17L*, RCS, no heater, filtration AquaFlow 100, no cycling, no problems, weekly water change 2L-4L

*54L* Bee shrimp with D. margaritatus (galaxies), Applesnails, Atyopsis Moluccensis, Standard Juwel Rekord 60, no heater, no problems

*60L* RCS cement tank, outside, no filtration, no heater, plants: mainly Eleodensa an Javamoss, RCS population survived the winter, even frost.

In the 6L, 17L I have had planaria, Flubenol was the solution, great stuff!

2. 
Cherry shrimp, they were the cheapest.

3. 
Waterchanges, shrimp can't handle NO2. if you start with a new (un-cycled) tank, change 10% water daily for about a month, then weekly 10%-25%, do that and you don't even need a filter.
If you keep Cherry, Bee, Amano shrimp, don't use a heater, they are sub-tropical species from S.E. China, Taiwan, Japan, N. Korea, they can handle low temps and prefer day-night temp. changes.
Flubenol 5%, sooner or later you'll have planaria or other invertebrate pest. Save for shrimp.


----------

